# Bank of Ireland no longer allow cash withdrawals in Branch from 01/11



## JP1234 (30 Aug 2011)

I cannot find any mention of this elsewhere so am wondering how known it is. (apologies if it has been discussed, I did a search!)

In the branch yesterday I had to use the counter facilities, when queuing I noticed a sign stating effective 1st November they will no longer allow cash withdrawals at the counter.  I assume it only applies to current account holders although the sign didn't state that. It got me thinking,
What if you need more than the ATM limit
What if the machines are not working
What if you have lost/had stolen your card or card is broken, forgotten your pin.
What if you simply do not wish to use the ATM or there are 20 people queuing at the machine, no-one at the counter and you are in a rush

Can the bank legitimately refuse to hand over your cash at the counter?

Personally I either get cash back when using laser or just draw out what I need but I know many people, young and old, who still use the counter for cash withdrawals.


----------



## hil (30 Aug 2011)

As far as I am aware, the facility for cash withdrawls will no longer be available for credit cards from November 1st.  You will still be able to withdraw cash from your standard bank accounts at the counter.


----------



## JP1234 (30 Aug 2011)

it wasn't very clear on the sign which accounts they were referring to. I recall in the Uk some years back one of the big high street places brought in a surcharge for people with Current Accounts using the tills rather than the ATMs but they backtracked on it fairly quickly.


----------



## Padraigb (30 Aug 2011)

I think that if you made an issue of it, the bank would have to back down. It's a fundamental of banking that the money in a current account belongs to the customer, and the customer should have access to it on demand.


----------



## pator (30 Aug 2011)

hil said:


> As far as I am aware, the facility for cash withdrawls will no longer be available for credit cards from November 1st. You will still be able to withdraw cash from your standard bank accounts at the counter.


 
+ 1 

There was a note with my last Bof I credit card statement to that effect, ie no credit card in branch cash withdrawls from Nov 1 

It only applies to credit card cash withdrawls, 
no effect on other accounts


----------



## DublinTexas (31 Aug 2011)

*PTSB is doing the same*

Permanent tsb is doing the same:

*Visa Cash Advance*

Visa Cash Advances at permanent tsb branch cashier points will no longer be available. However, you can still withdraw up to €700 per day with your PIN at an ATM or at the QuickBank machines in branch.​*Source: PTSB Website*


----------



## z107 (31 Aug 2011)

'Visa cash advance' - does this also mean visa debit cards I wonder?

I suppose eventually the banks will stop all cash being withdrawn from the counter. Once they have done this, they can easily control withdrawal limits from the ATMs. Could be handy for them...


----------



## Macstuff (31 Aug 2011)

I have a current account with NIB and they stopped handling cash in 99% of their branches about one year ago i.e. you can't lodge or withdraw any cash! They did it to save costs. 
If you do want to withdraw cash you must use an ATM, cash lodgements are made via the Post Office. Cheques can be lodged in branch.


----------



## pansyflower (31 Aug 2011)

Does this affect foreign currency withdrawals?


----------



## Willy Fogg (31 Aug 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> 'Visa cash advance' - does this also mean visa debit cards I wonder?
> 
> I suppose eventually the banks will stop all cash being withdrawn from the counter. Once they have done this, they can easily control withdrawal limits from the ATMs. Could be handy for them...



You can't get a cash advance on a debit card. They're generally called withdrawals as your taking out your own money 

Cash Advance is a term that applies to credit cards.


----------

